# Damn



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For awhile now, ever since my gf's bee chill'in at my house, I usually get on the comp and sign on to PFury. She's always asking whats it all about and why it takes me so long to finish to sign off. Well after showing her all the fun stuff we do (conversations, funny pics and etc), showing her all the deals on who and where I get my Ps, and members whom she actually already met that came to the house, she PMs me on PFury and now is a DAMN member!!!  So from here, she'll still need to learn how to get to the lounge and hopefully wont ge to see me complain about this in time.

But from here on, if you guys ever run into her, you guys know me as a good person... an honest, nice, sincere, helpful, good person


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

.........your dust now......


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I got your back!


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

what is her name on pfury


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill be sure to let her know of all the crap you talk about her behind her back!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

does she know about you & Karen?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: Your screwed!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

dunnnnnn-du-dun-dun...

ouch. time to revive some old threads!!!

j/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> does she know about you & Karen?


 Yeah, Al, does she know about us?!?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

:laugh: ....bummin...whats her sig?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 I think thats who it is. The area code is from around here. I dont think any guy would want to be known as CherrieLipz


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > does she know about you & Karen?
> ...


 And us?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Mabe it's Rohms alter-ego


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

CHERRIE LIPS EH?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

better hope she doesnt go searching for all your old posts lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> better hope she doesnt go searching for all your old posts lol


 The guy has over 9300 posts....she has A LOT of catching up to do


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > does she know about you & Karen?
> ...


 Can i get in on that Karen


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > better hope she doesnt go searching for all your old posts lol
> ...


 i am sure some people on here will help her
mention no names innes
dixon


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 I think thats who it is. The area code is from around here. I dont think any guy would want to be known as CherrieLipz :laugh:


 So that's who took the screen name I wanted!









Now I'm stuck with Bullsnake.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This is almost as bad as working at the same place as your significant other.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts of *blackmail*







But remember guys.. we're family and family looks out for each other














Oh yeah.. you've never seen her pic on my avatar.. EVER!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam your screwed







maybe i should pm a link to this thread


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i wish my wife cared enough to join the site







sound like you have a good woman


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Thanks for the thoughts of *blackmail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Technically isnt she apart of the family?! Therefore, we got to look out for eachother riiiiight?!







If shes never been in your avatar, whos that one chick that you did?!? Your other mistress perhaps?!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

better delete the posts of your activities with your mistresses


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Try dealing with your significant other on almost every other fish board you talk on...









My b/f tends to follow me around, though he's not on this board...yet. You may know him as Your Fish is my Fish's B***h on Pfish and Rich on AA. Yeah, I'm screwed...









Having a fish-tard for a b/f or g/f isn't all it's cracked up to be. At least you guys have someone to keep your fish spending under control. We spend all our money on fishies!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > does she know about you & Karen?
> ...


 you better reconizes..he's mine..
















and serrapygo.. back off you have the old man G.G..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Well damn, that just singles me right out of the ball game.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 INNS IS STILL AROUND


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> But remember guys.. we're family and family looks out for each other


 Hey Al, what's this famy....fmali....famiy......family crap you keep talking about?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

muhahaha dun dun-dun-dun DUNNNN

lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i am still waiting for my girlfriend to join....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i am still waiting for my girlfriend to join....


 Then we'd have to all watch what we said.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > i am still waiting for my girlfriend to join....
> ...


 What do you mean "WE". The only one I know who'd be in the hot seat would be Nate :rasp: because of past threads with him and Mike. But Im surprised your gf hasn't joined. Mines just been PMing me about my past threads







And yes, this one..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...












We all know about Mikes cheating past with Nate, or do we need to hold a review session


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Damn..I am glad my wife doesn't like fish too much and doesn't really show much interest in this board. I don't know what I would do if she asked what my screen name is...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> We all know about Mikes cheating past with Nate, or do we need to hold a review session :laugh:


 oh, oh i love review sessions







but only when it is about past cheating's :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Damn..I am glad my wife doesn't like fish too much and doesn't really show much interest in this board. I don't know what I would do if she asked what my screen name is...


 Im sure she wouldnt find it too hard to figure out


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Damn..I am glad my wife doesn't like fish too much and doesn't really show much interest in this board. I don't know what I would do if she asked what my screen name is...










I think you'll need to begg Xenon to change your handle to iCareAboutWifeBeforeFish. And DAMN thats gonna hold the longest handle ever!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Nov 19 2003, 09:35 PM
> I think you'll need to begg Xenon to change your handle to iCareAboutWifeBeforeFish. And DAMN thats gonna hold the longest handle ever!!


Or Wife1stFishaclose2nd....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> > RhomZilla Posted on Nov 19 2003, 09:35 PM
> > I think you'll need to begg Xenon to change your handle to iCareAboutWifeBeforeFish. And DAMN thats gonna hold the longest handle ever!!
> 
> 
> Or Wife1stFishaclose2nd....


 I can see it now:

PFury's newest Member: IamtheWifenaggingboutfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Nov 20 2003, 12:19
> I can see it now:
> 
> PFury's newest Member: IamtheWifenaggingboutfish


----------

